# First snow test with my HSS1332 movie



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

My New HSS1332 here. 
Sorry for poor video taken a night with my iPhone.
Pushing it a little to load the engine to break it proprely. Engine strong.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

One thing I really like about the hondas is the thin stream of snow coming out of the chute. It looks like you would get less blow back of snow.


----------



## Advocate (Nov 29, 2015)

Nice video. It looks like the new LED does a good job lighting up the work space. I plan to make some modes to add flashers on the machine. May not be needed, but could be fun.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sounded like it handled that without even breaking a sweat. Thanks for showing it off.


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice vid Grabber. My 1132 puts a smile on my face every time I start her up. There's something to be said for a machine that never lets you down. I've lost track of how long I've owned mine now (15 years perhaps)....


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

That machine is a beauty!


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Advocate said:


> ...I plan to make some modes to add flashers on the machine. May not be needed, but could be fun.


If you do, would you let us know what type you end up installing...maybe a photo or two? Would be great.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You just need a little flood lighting so it shows off the rooster tail.
Hopefully your machine gives you many years of trouble free service.

Makes me miss playing with mine but I'm fine not having to go freeze my rear off clearing the driveway. Haven't had anything here worth firing up a blower yet.


----------

